# [SOLVED] 5th and 6th SATA port not detected



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi guys, I recently bought a new SATA HDD and tried to installed it into the 5th SATA port on my motherboard but it did not show up in the CMOS. The HDD is fine as I switched it into another previously occupied port and everything was ok. It just seems as if the 5th and 6th SATA ports are not being detected. They do not even show up in the BIOS as disabled. Thanks in advance for any help! Tim


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

There are two SATA controller chips on the motherboard. Make sure they are enabled under IDE Function Setup (and, perhaps under Integrated Peripherals).


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Hi, thanks for the fast reply and the welcome! I've been through every option in the BIOS and found no mention of that. One thing I have just noticed though is that the drive shows up on the selce boot device menu as "SCSI 1-0 :02:00.0" and then the HDD model number. Any idea what this means? Thanks again. Tim


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Some controller chips detect SATA drives as SCSI. Can you see drive 5 & 6 in Disk Management?


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

No, drives plugged into 5 & 6 do not show up in disk management.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

In BIOS, under IDE function setup, you should see these options:








Have a look at the settings under RAID config too.


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

I did notice that option sorry, I rechecked it and both were already enabled. Could it be that I need special drivers if it is being recognised as an SCSI device? Thanks again. Tim


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Oh, and all RAID settings are disabled btw.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

See if there are drivers for the SATA controller chips on the CD you got with the motherboard.


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Hi, I had a look at the files on the CD and I couldn't see the drivers, I think there might just be RAID drivers.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

You have to look in the manual and see if there's a way to make BIOS recognize the SATA drives as IDE.

Can you see drive 5&6 in Device manager?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

I'm moving this thread to "Motherboards, Bios & CPU Support".


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

It doesn't mention that in the manual. I also can't see the drive in the device manager. The only place the drive has shown up so far is in the boot device selection menu. Also, I did notice that in the device manager, all the SATA drives are listed as "SCSI Disk Device" Thanks so much for your ongoing help!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Have you installed the drivers for both SATA controllers?
I have asked another team member to have a look, but he's not online now.


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Hi, I think I've found SATA drivers on the mobo's manufacturer's website, they're called Sil3132_NonRAID is that right? Can I update these drivers through Windows as my C drive is a SATA HDD? Thank you.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Yes, you can. Do you know which chip controlls SATA ports 5&6?


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

I'm not sure which controller. In device manager, there are three entries under storage controllers; 'Microsoft iSCSI Initiator', 'SCSI/RAID Host Controller' and 'Silicon Image SiI 3132 SATALink Controller' Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Hi Tim, could you tell me the location of ports 5&6 on your motherboard? Are they located on the side near the IDE connectors or on the bottom of the board? If the bottom then these are the Sil3132 connectors and in order to use them you'll need to go into bios and make sure they are set to Non-Raid and yes you'll need to install the SATA driver in Windows. It sould have no affect on your other drives if they are plugged into the Nvidia SATA controllers (the 4 ports near the IDE connectors).

BTW, are you running a RAID setup?


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Yes, 5 & 6 are located at the bottom of the board away from the others which are next to the IDE connectors. I'll go and have another rummage around in the BIOS. Thanks


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

I believe you'll need to disable "RAID" and then make sure that SIL3132 RAID mode is set to Non-RAID. You'll find it under Integrated Peripherals.
Be sure to save and exit.


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

The relevant options I found in the BIOS under integrated peripherals were;
Serial-ATA 1 (Enabled) 
Serial-ATA 2 (Enabled)
SiI3132 RAID Mode (SATA)
and SATA spread spectrum but I wasn't sure what that mean't. 
I get a screen at startup that I didn't get before installing a drive in port 5, it says detecting array, SiI3132 SATAlink BIOS version 7.something
0- SCSI-0 :02:00.0 HDD model number

I don't know if that's relevant or not.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Do you not have the options shown in the image below? It is from the online manual for your board. The reason you're seeing the new screen is because RAID in enabled on that controller.


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Thanks again for the reply, I have that option in the BIOS, except the choices it gives are RAID and SATA, I set it to SATA.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

I believe your BIOS settings are good then. Go ahead and install the Sil3132 NonRAID driver and you should then be able to access that drive from Windows.


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Actually, I think this driver might already be on my system, in the device manager under storage controllers, there is Silicon Image SiI 3132 SATALink Controller, isn't this what I want? If so, should I update it with the one I downloaded from foxconn's website? Thanks again, you guys are great!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

If the driver is newer - install it. Can you see the drives in Disk management now?


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

OK, I removed that driver and installed the new one, but no luck, the drive is still not recognised in disk management or device manager.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

I'm going to ask the rest of the hardware team to have a look at this thread. Maybe you of them have hands on experience with your board.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

I would try playing with the silicon controller in a raid capacity just to make some forward progress


the JBOD (just a bunch of drives) should work without getting too complicated


if that silicon controller is going to work you should get a *"loading silicon **bios message"* during the boot process >>>> its in "that" bios you will see them loaded and recognised

try it and see what happens, nothing irreversible can happen


my "gut" tells me you enable the raid functionallity in the bios, but when you use the non-raid driver it will work correctly


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Also
There has been few reports of this, with this mainboard.
Do you have this *bios *installed?


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Hi, thanks for the replys again. I tried enabling RAID on SATA 2 primary and secondary, it saw the new drive in the silicon bios to configure RAID settings. I went into Windows but it didn't show up there and two of the others stopped showing up also so I panicked and put the settings back! The BIOS version I have is http://www.foxconnchannel.com/support/downloads_detail.aspx?ID=en-us0001210 this one, it's the latest one I think. Should I try going back to that one? Thanks. Tim


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

when you say two of your "other" drives stopped working; please explain what you saw and how you determined they were not working ?

what I am getting at is; the "silicon" controller should not interfere with the nforce controller >>>> the drive and the controllers cant "talk" to each other

often times however, when you add a drive the boot seqence will get shifted around without your knowing it / whenever you add a hard drive or remove a hard drive be prepared for a boot device priority shift

do these drives which you want to use on the silicon controller have they been formatted ? do they contain data ?

it would not hurt anything to return back to the older bios >>>>>


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

I have 4 existing SATA drives with data on and 1 new empty SATA drive. Is there any way to find out which drives are on which controller? Two of the drives disappeared from Windows when I enabled RAID. Thanks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

all four of the drives connected to the group of 4 sata ports in a "bunch" are on the Nforce controller >>>> this is the main controller which is resident on the shipset

the silicon controller is the boss of the two stand alone ports which are closer to the printer port on your motherboard


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

are the motherboard chipset drivers which come on your motherboard CD; have they been installed on your system ?


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

On the motherboard cd, in the chipset drivers section, there are drivers for SMbus, nvidia ethernet and nvidia IDE, these have been installed.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

is the silicon non-raid driver installed for your silicon controller ?


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Yes, I downloaded the latest one from foxconn's site and installed it but still no luck.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

It may be the Vista driver being the problem. Remove the Silicon driver installed now - then install this:
View attachment 3132_x86_1.0.21.1_logo.zip


It can also be downloaded here: http://www.siliconimage.com/support/supportsearchresults.aspx?pid=32&cid=3&ctid=2&osid=10&


----------



## timkovski (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

That driver fixed it! I can't thank you enough eneles and thanks to everyone else too. I owe you all a beer or something! Cheers guys. Tim


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 5th and 6th SATA port not detected*

Great! I'm glad you fixed it. :smile:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear it.

Nice job Nicholas.ray:

Nice team work, Joe & Speed ray: ray:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, I didn't fix the BIOS settings. Nice team work. :smile:


----------

